# طرق فحص العناصر الالكترونيه ( لا تنسوني بالدعاء)



## eng_mohand (13 فبراير 2007)

بناء على طلب احد أعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم طرق فحص العناصر الالكترونيه وهذه المواضيع مقتبسه من مواضيع قد حصلت عليها من على النت , اسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل لخالص وجه الكريم وان يفيدكم يارب العالمين 
وهذي الروابط وملحق ملف لفحص الترانزستور
http://pic5.piczo.com/kamel-tec/?g=18360110&cr=5
http://www.arabelect.net/doityou.htm


----------



## فنى فنى (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وكل من أفاد بمعلومه في الخير

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Biomedical (16 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المشاركة .


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك الى ما يرضاه......

------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 فبراير 2007)

تحياتي .

احسنت وبارك الله بك تسلم ايدك وننتظر المزيد .

البغدادي


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (21 فبراير 2007)

تسلم على هذه المشاركة المفيدة
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## eng_mohand (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير بس انا مش مهند الفتلاوي , انا مهند بس


----------



## eng_mohand (21 فبراير 2007)

اسف اخ مهند الفتلاوي انا فهمت غلط


----------



## م.علي الكبيسي (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على طرق الفحص


----------



## الموحد (28 فبراير 2007)

It's a very good work


----------



## خالد ماهر (28 فبراير 2007)

صفحة ممتازة
شكرا لك


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك و جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## belal-alsharaa (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جنتلمان القاهره (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا بس ده خاص بالترانزاستور فقط


----------



## SAM_2006 (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amod (25 أبريل 2007)

جزال الله عنا وعن كل من استفاد الف الف خير


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BME2002 (14 مايو 2008)

مشكور كتير على المعلومات القيمة اللي كتير منا ممكن ما بيعرفوها
و يا ريت تكفي شرح عن كيفية فحص للعناصرالالكترونية الشائعة اللي ممكن نواجها عند فحص اي جهاز طبي


----------



## مداد الأفكار (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

ما نوفيك حقك الا بالدعاء


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## موسى الاحمد (14 يونيو 2008)

تسلم ايديك وبارك الله بيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك ياخي الكريم


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## البحر المنهمر (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك شكرا لك شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الجماعي (23 أبريل 2009)

لكم الشكر الجزيل على كل المجهود واتمنى من الله ان يجازيك الخير الوفير
د الجماعي - ليبيا - بنغازي


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أبو عبدالله


----------



## ammar1988 (24 أبريل 2009)

شكره على الموضوع الجميل ده ويا ريت المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## bme-fuad (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ممنون اخي الكريم ...........استمر بعطائك


----------



## اسامة زهير (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
ويسلمو كتير


----------



## eng . bshar (10 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أبو موئل (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك ياأخي فالموضوع شيق


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

يحفظك ربي اينما حللت و ارتحلت


----------



## bone bizzy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخ العزيز التعديل في الرابط لان الرابط محجوب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يخليك لنا يا أخ مهند 
وأحب أتعرف عليك أكثر حيث أني أحب أن تشير علي بمشاريع للتخرج

أخوك الآغا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mustafa el (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*Biomedical Engineering students group*


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير والعلم والمعرفة


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## muntadar (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وفقك الله ومن عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## الهندسة الطبية (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لهذا الإهتمام بطلباتنا


----------



## اسد2 (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على طرق الفحص*


----------

